# WAXSTOCK 2018 Highlights



## WHIZZER

This is just highlights done by Mat - a more in depth Video is being prepared

Enjoy

Thanks Mat (randomlyset)


----------



## ENEP

Nice work, much appreciated. 
Looking forward to the more in depth video.


----------



## camerashy

Enjoyed watching it, thanks


----------



## SteveTDCi

Nice video Mat, who owns the XR3i Cabriolet ? We need more pictures


----------



## dchapman88

Greay videos by Randomly Set! 

Fantastic job!


----------



## Derekh929

Cracking video mat well done , lots of work in that:thumb:


----------



## Mark R5

Nice video mate. Was nice chatting with you whilst 'TheMilko' cleaned the grille of the Jag


----------



## BrummyPete

Enjoyed watching that mate, was a good day

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## dazzlers82

great video bud, looking forward to more


----------



## Naddy37

No-one has asked it yet, so, when is Waxstock 2019? :buffer: :argie:


----------



## RandomlySet

Next year :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet

Managed to get a few manufacturer interviews at Waxstock.






Apologies if I missed anyone, I did try to get around to you all.


----------



## Lowlife

Great vid. It was a nice show!


----------



## RandomlySet

Lowlife said:


> Great vid. It was a nice show!


This is 2018

Here's the 2019 video


----------

